# The yiffing thread of yiff



## Takun (Jul 8, 2009)

20/m/shiba inu

gay switch.

HAY~~~~~~~~

*murrs*


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 8, 2009)

Why are you gay T.T


----------



## pheonix (Jul 8, 2009)

Hey thar smexy. ;3

inb4lock


----------



## Nakhi (Jul 8, 2009)

I sense a locked thread in 3 posts.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 8, 2009)

Drunkposting is bad?


----------



## Takun (Jul 8, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Why are you gay T.T



Because of a myriad of things in and out of my control.

RHETORICAL ANSWER GET.


----------



## Kaamos (Jul 8, 2009)

19/????/Robot

Hello

*Makes that sound computers make while processing*


----------



## Meeew (Jul 8, 2009)

Interesting...


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 8, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Because of a myriad of things in and out of my control.
> 
> RHETORICAL ANSWER GET.


 what a cuntblock


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Jul 8, 2009)

Boyfriend. 

I am disappoint. 

|:C


----------



## pheonix (Jul 8, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> 19/????/Robot
> 
> Hello
> 
> *Makes that sound computers make while processing*



It says you're a male in your info on the left. :V


----------



## Takun (Jul 8, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> 19/????/Robot
> 
> Hello
> 
> *Makes that sound computers make while processing*



*types dirty things all over your qwerty*


----------



## CerbrusNL (Jul 8, 2009)

Nouyorus said:


> I sense a locked thread in 3 posts.



I believe you've forgotten an 0


----------



## Kaamos (Jul 8, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> *types dirty things all over your qwerty*



Stop, I might download.


----------



## Takun (Jul 8, 2009)

Easog said:


> Boyfriend.
> 
> I am disappoint.
> 
> |:C



It's not cheating if it's not alive.



Kaamos said:


> Stop, I might download.



I'm going to use _ALL_ of your bandwidth.


----------



## pheonix (Jul 8, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> Stop, I might download.





Takumi_L said:


> I'm going to use _ALL_ of your bandwidth.



Oh shit this is kinky! =O


----------



## Kaamos (Jul 8, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> I'm going to use _ALL_ of your bandwidth.



Oh no, I'm lagging.


----------



## Takun (Jul 8, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> Oh no, I'm lagging.



If you can't keep it over 60 FPS I'm leaving you.  >:[


----------



## Kaamos (Jul 8, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> If you can't keep it over 60 FPS I'm leaving you.  >:[



No, don't, it's only my virus scanner updating.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 8, 2009)

I've changed my mind.  Greatest thread ever.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Jul 8, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> I've changed my mind.  Greatest thread ever.



Imo, the thread about that guy that liked reptiles was better...


----------



## pheonix (Jul 8, 2009)

CerbrusNL said:


> Imo, the thread about that guy that liked reptiles was better...



That wasn't better. That guy was an idiot. This thread is a million times better.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 8, 2009)

CerbrusNL said:


> Imo, the thread about that guy that liked reptiles was better...


 Ever=today in my book.  That thread about reptiles was a classic though.


----------



## Kilre (Jul 8, 2009)

I came.


----------



## pheonix (Jul 8, 2009)

God damnit! Where the fuck is Orgee when I need him most? ]:<


----------



## CerbrusNL (Jul 8, 2009)

pheonix said:


> That wasn't better. That guy was an idiot. This thread is a million times better.



You're actually right.
But I did find that one more amusing.


----------



## pheonix (Jul 8, 2009)

CerbrusNL said:


> You're actually right.
> But I did find that one more amusing.



Cause there's not that much yiffing in here yet, just wait.


----------



## NightWolf714 (Jul 8, 2009)

All I have to say is this:

http://fc04.deviantart.com/fs43/f/2009/100/6/c/wtf_is_Yiffy_by_f0x_b0y.jpg


----------



## Deleted member 19863 (Jul 8, 2009)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## foxmusk (Jul 8, 2009)

15/m/cali/weasel.

asl, guiz?


----------



## X (Jul 8, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> 15/m/cali/weasel.
> 
> asl*s*, guiz?



fix'd.


----------



## pheonix (Jul 8, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> asl, guiz?










<-----

my age is not important. *grins*


----------



## theLight (Jul 8, 2009)

pheonix said:


> <-----
> 
> my age is not important. *grins*



Pedophile


----------



## pheonix (Jul 8, 2009)

theLight said:


> Pedophile




Shhhhhhh. You're making all the teens run away.


----------



## gray_foxor (Jul 8, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Shhhhhhh. You're making all the teens run away.



Run everyone! Go hide in the Rants and Raves forum! Wait! I was just kidding!


----------



## Shaard (Jul 8, 2009)

16/m/Saskatoon

hoorah for loneliness =P


----------



## Hir (Jul 8, 2009)

When will this be locked?


----------



## Rifter (Jul 8, 2009)

23/m/The Orange Plague

HAS ANYBODY SEEN MY PANTS?!


----------



## Takun (Jul 8, 2009)

Time to do cocaine off of each others sheefs.

GO GO GO

*snort*


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jul 8, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> 20/m/shiba inu
> 
> gay switch.
> 
> ...



HAY KID

WANNA YIFF

23/m/aqualarus raptor ~~~


----------



## RamboFox (Jul 8, 2009)

I reckon this will get locked as soon as some noob thinks this thread as a "post as much fap as possible!" topic - and posts pronz.

LOL.


----------



## Takun (Jul 8, 2009)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> HAY KID
> 
> WANNA YIFF
> 
> 23/m/aqualarus raptor ~~~



Work those little arms for me.  So hawt.  *fapfapfap*


----------



## Kaamos (Jul 8, 2009)

Any one want to plug in?


----------



## Asswings (Jul 8, 2009)

18/F/Hallucination

Ohshi- A girl!


----------



## pheonix (Jul 8, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> Any one want to plug in?



As long as I'm the one downloading.


----------



## theLight (Jul 8, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> Any one want to plug in?



Are you Fiber-Optic capable?


----------



## Elv02 (Jul 9, 2009)

This is one hell of a weird thread... Then again, the internet is weird in itself.

14/m/Canada/Feline (Since everyone else is), but don't even think about it... (Pedo Bear will kill you)


----------



## theLight (Jul 9, 2009)

Elv02 said:


> ... (Pedo Bear will *rape* *me*)



Fixed.


----------



## pheonix (Jul 9, 2009)

Elv02 said:


> This is one hell of a weird thread... Then again, the internet is weird in itself.
> 
> *14*/m/Canada/Feline (Since everyone else is), but don't even think about it... (Pedo Bear will kill you)



Why hello thar. :3


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 9, 2009)

18/m/pittsburgh/cat 

Who wants some of this?


----------



## Tycho (Jul 9, 2009)

What in shitfucktitscockitstan is this?

26/M/The Mr. Hands State, MURRRRRRRR


----------



## Lukar (Jul 9, 2009)

pheonix said:


> God damnit! Where the fuck is Orgee when I need him most? ]:<



I lol'd.

14/m/Fox. Gay.

Hey sexies.


----------



## pheonix (Jul 9, 2009)

Lukar said:


> I lol'd.
> 
> *14*/m/Fox. Gay.
> 
> Hey sexies.



oooooohh another. *Evil grin*


----------



## Lukar (Jul 9, 2009)

pheonix said:


> oooooohh another. *Evil grin*



Haaaaaaay. ;P



Jashwa said:


> 18/m/pittsburgh/cat
> 
> Who wants some of this?



Ooh, I do. :3


----------



## pheonix (Jul 9, 2009)

Lukar said:


> Haaaaaaay. ;P



Consenting too.  *pounces*


----------



## Shaard (Jul 9, 2009)

Whoa now, give him a few years  first. either that or save me some lol


----------



## Lukar (Jul 9, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Consenting too.  *pounces*



Ooh, yes. *Gets all murry and shit*


----------



## pheonix (Jul 9, 2009)

Lukar said:


> Ooh, yes. *Gets all murry and shit*



Looks like this threads name will finally be upheld.


----------



## shadow_the_werewolf (Jul 9, 2009)

aww what about me pedo


----------



## Lukar (Jul 9, 2009)

shadow_the_werewolf said:


> aww what about me pedo



Yay, love is here. ^^ Now we can have a threesome.


----------



## Shaard (Jul 9, 2009)

Lukar said:


> Yay, love is here. ^^ Now we can have a threesome.




and leave me out? =3


----------



## Kanye East (Jul 9, 2009)

Hey guys! whats going on in this threa.. 

...

*walks away*

this shit got me all phyducked.


----------



## Lukar (Jul 9, 2009)

Shaard said:


> and leave me out? =3



Fine, foursome.  Although that'll change if JM is willing to cooperate. :3


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 9, 2009)

Lukar said:


> Ooh, I do. :3


 I don't do 14 yo's.  You have to be atleast this tall *hand gestures*  to ride this.


----------



## pheonix (Jul 9, 2009)

shadow_the_werewolf said:


> aww what about me pedo



You can join. 



Lukar said:


> Yay, love is here. ^^ Now we can have a threesome.



This is getting hot and fast.  *rips clothes off*


----------



## Lukar (Jul 9, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> I don't do 14 yo's.  You have to be atleast this tall *hand gestures*  to ride this.



Ooh, playing hard to get I see.  Me like.



pheonix said:


> This is getting hot and fast.  *rips clothes off*



8D *Gets naked*


----------



## shadow_the_werewolf (Jul 9, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> I don't do 14 yo's. You have to be atleast this tall *hand gestures* to ride this.


 
i match so i want ^_^


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 9, 2009)

This is a PG-13 forum guys, I'm going to have to ask you to take it to our chatbox :V.


----------



## RamboFox (Jul 9, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> I don't do 14 yo's.  You have to be atleast this tall *hand gestures*  to ride this.


Looks like I'm in luck! *shows impressively large male organ*

LOLZ *shot*


----------



## Shaard (Jul 9, 2009)

Lukar said:


> Ooh, playing hard to get I see.  Me like.
> 
> 
> 
> 8D *Gets naked*



*does same* double-team him?



Jashwa said:


> This is a PG-13 forum guys, I'm going to have to ask you to take it to our chatbox :V.




lawl. though I will stop to avoid a ban =P


----------



## pheonix (Jul 9, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> This is a PG-13 forum guys, I'm going to have to ask you to take it to our chatbox :V.



Mr. Buzzkillington. :/


----------



## Lukar (Jul 9, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> This is a PG-13 forum guys, I'm going to have to ask you to take it to our chatbox :V.



But. But. But... Maaaaaaster. D:



Shaard said:


> *does same* double-team him?



Ooh, I like how you think!


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 9, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Mr. Buzzkillington. :/


 No, actually it's Chris Hanson.  Why don't you just take a seat?  



ITT: Sausage fest.


----------



## Shaard (Jul 9, 2009)

Lukar said:


> But. But. But... Maaaaaaster. D:



yes master, you can't disappoint those eyes can you?


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 9, 2009)

When did I become its master?  I didn't sign up for this!


----------



## pheonix (Jul 9, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> No, actually it's Chris Hanson.  Why don't you just take a seat?
> 
> 
> 
> *ITT: Sausage fest.*



Oh shi-

That's not a bad thing really.


----------



## Lukar (Jul 9, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> When did I become its master?  I didn't sign up for this!



Yes you did. See? *Holds up contract with your signature* You're my master now. I have to be at your beck and call now.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 9, 2009)

Lukar said:


> Yes you did. See? *Holds up contract with your signature* You're my master now. I have to be at your beck and call now.


 I command you to win the lottery.


----------



## Lukar (Jul 9, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> I command you to win the lottery.



... Besides that.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 9, 2009)

Lukar said:


> ... Besides that.


 Rob a bank for me.


----------



## Shaard (Jul 9, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> I command you to win the lottery.



read the fine print "Master can only give commands to be followed involving cuddling, snuggling, and yiff. Any other commmand(s) are null and void."

no money for you


----------



## foxmusk (Jul 9, 2009)

Where Darkness Lies said:


> When will this be locked?



the day you wear Hollister clothes.


----------



## Lukar (Jul 9, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Rob a bank for me.



Alright. But how about a bank, I rob Fort Knox? ;3



Shaard said:


> read the fine print "Master can only give commands to be followed involving cuddling, snuggling, and yiff. Any other commmand(s) are null and void."
> 
> no money for you



Oh yeah, forgot about that. Sorry, Master.


----------



## gray_foxor (Jul 9, 2009)

Where's the women? Ah, who am I kidding? This is a furry forum.

Anyway,

16,Male,Snow Leopard

Straight.


----------



## pheonix (Jul 9, 2009)

I've escaped Chris Hanson! All the teens run with me before he wakes up!


----------



## Lukar (Jul 9, 2009)

gray_foxor said:


> Where's the women? Ah, who am I kidding? This is a furry forum.
> 
> Anyway,
> 
> ...



Damn. And I was about to yiff the hell out of you.



pheonix said:


> I've escaped Chris Hanson! All the teens run with me before he wakes up!



D: *Runs with*


----------



## shadow_the_werewolf (Jul 9, 2009)

Lukar said:


> Yes you did. See? *Holds up contract with your signature* You're my master now. I have to be at your beck and call now.


 
D: i thought i was your master


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 9, 2009)

shadow_the_werewolf said:


> D: i thought i was your master


 I'll sell him to you.


----------



## Shaard (Jul 9, 2009)

shadow_the_werewolf said:


> D: i thought i was your master



you can be my master. I come with a 30 day money back guarantee


----------



## Lukar (Jul 9, 2009)

shadow_the_werewolf said:


> D: i thought i was your master


 
 You are. ^^ You're the master of EVERYTHING, though. He's just the master of... Yeah. x3



Jashwa said:


> I'll sell him to you.



BITCH!!! I do not come with a price tag! Unless it's Shadow who puts a price on me. ^^


----------



## Shaard (Jul 9, 2009)

Lukar said:


> BITCH!!! I do not come with a price tag!



Foxy has bite =3


----------



## Kilre (Jul 9, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> the day you wear Hollister clothes.



Low blow, man. Low blow.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 9, 2009)

Lukar said:


> BITCH!!! I do not come with a price tag! Unless it's Shadow who puts a price on me. ^^


 You'll come with whatever price I want you to.  *raises paw to pimp slap*


----------



## Lukar (Jul 9, 2009)

Shaard said:


> Foxy has bite =3



Ooh, you like? 



Jashwa said:


> You'll come with whatever price I want you to.  *raises paw to pimp slap*



Ooh <3


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 9, 2009)

I go on vacation and come back to this?!
Sounds like all of you need to be neutered.


----------



## gray_foxor (Jul 9, 2009)

Lukar said:


> Damn. And I was about to yiff the hell out of you.



Uh, thanks?


----------



## Takun (Jul 9, 2009)

LUBE UP THE FEETPAWS WENCH.


----------



## Lukar (Jul 9, 2009)

gray_foxor said:


> Uh, thanks?



You're oh-so-very welcome.


----------



## shadow_the_werewolf (Jul 9, 2009)

Shaard said:


> you can be my master. I come with a 30 day money back guarantee


 
hehe i'll try x3 i rly want that sexy fox though (lukar)


----------



## Lukar (Jul 9, 2009)

shadow_the_werewolf said:


> hehe i'll try x3 i rly want that sexy fox though (lukar)



Oh, but baby, I'm already all yours.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 9, 2009)

shadow_the_werewolf said:


> hehe i'll try x3 i rly want that sexy fox though (lukar)


 HE'S ONLY 14, YOU'RE GONNA BE THE NEXT ALAN THE PANDA.


----------



## pheonix (Jul 9, 2009)

Lukar said:


> Oh, but baby, I'm already all yours.



I can be in middle?



Jashwa said:


> *HE'S ONLY 14*, YOU'RE GONNA BE THE NEXT ALAN THE PANDA.



Shhhhhh. That's a good thing.


----------



## Lukar (Jul 9, 2009)

pheonix said:


> I can be in middle?



Sure, but only if I can be under Shadow. ^^



Jashwa said:


> HE'S ONLY 14, YOU'RE GONNA BE THE NEXT ALAN THE PANDA.



But I'm willing. D:


----------



## Shaard (Jul 9, 2009)

Lukar said:


> Ooh, you like?



I do. <3



shadow_the_werewolf said:


> hehe i'll try x3 i rly want that sexy fox though (lukar)



We can both be yours hehe


----------



## shadow_the_werewolf (Jul 9, 2009)

Shaard said:


> you can be my master. I come with a 30 day money back guarantee


 


Lukar said:


> Oh, but baby, I'm already all yours.


 
aww yeah that's what i like to hear  *murrs*


----------



## pheonix (Jul 9, 2009)

Someone start the sexing. ]:<


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 9, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Someone start the sexing. ]:<


 Why don't you just have a seat?


----------



## gray_foxor (Jul 9, 2009)

This is turning into a "thinly veiled" RP session.


----------



## Lukar (Jul 9, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Someone start the sexing. ]:<



You first.



shadow_the_werewolf said:


> aww yeah that's what i like to hear  *murrs*



Heh. ^^ *Tackles to the ground*



Shaard said:


> I do. <3


 
 Good.


----------



## Shaard (Jul 9, 2009)

Lukar said:


> Heh. ^^ *Tackles to the ground*




*jumps on top*

we should take this to like msn or something before we all get suspended lol


----------



## Lukar (Jul 9, 2009)

Shaard said:


> *jumps on top*
> 
> we should take this to like msn or something before we all get suspended lol



Haha, I haz no MSN. I can send you a link to a chat we frequently get on, though.


----------



## pheonix (Jul 9, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Why don't you just have a seat?



NO! He's awake again! The battle was just as epic as this one- http://i160.photobucket.com/albums/t166/Spinningfox/4Chan/GokuVsSuperman.jpg

No one knows who came out of it alive but we do know Chris Hanson never caught another pedo again. *cheesy music & credits*


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 9, 2009)

Lukar said:


> Haha, I haz no MSN. I can send you a link to a chat we frequently get on, though.


Been there done that, no t shirt unfortunately. The mods are taking foreverz on this thread. Did someone kill them or they just happy people are actually posting in The Den?


http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v615/DWinter/ChrisHanson.png


----------



## Takun (Jul 9, 2009)




----------



## Shaard (Jul 9, 2009)

Lukar said:


> Haha, I haz no MSN. I can send you a link to a chat we frequently get on, though.



sure


----------



## shadow_the_werewolf (Jul 9, 2009)

Lukar said:


> Haha, I haz no MSN. I can send you a link to a chat we frequently get on, though.


hehe the chat it is then x3 i can't use all my sexy powers here for everyone else to see


----------



## pheonix (Jul 9, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


>



I lol'd XD


----------



## Isen (Jul 9, 2009)

WHAT THE HELL PEOPLE

WHAT THE HELL


----------



## Takun (Jul 9, 2009)

Isen said:


> WHAT THE HELL PEOPLE
> 
> WHAT THE HELL



I AM NOT A PEOPLE.

I AM AN ANIMAL

PEOPLE KILL PEOPLE.

ANIMALS DON'T KILL ANIMALS. GIVE PEACE A CHANCE.


----------



## Lukar (Jul 9, 2009)

shadow_the_werewolf said:


> hehe the chat it is then x3 i can't use all my sexy powers here for everyone else to see



Haha.


----------



## RoqsWolf (Jul 9, 2009)

I is confused :\/


----------



## gray_foxor (Jul 9, 2009)

Isen said:


> WHAT THE HELL PEOPLE
> 
> WHAT THE HELL



HELP ME!


----------



## foxmusk (Jul 9, 2009)

GODDAMMIT FURRIES!!!


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 9, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> I AM NOT A PEOPLE.
> 
> I AM AN ANIMAL
> 
> ...


 obligatory FUCK YOU I'M A CAT


----------



## Lukar (Jul 9, 2009)

gray_foxor said:


> HELP ME!



Quick, to the Batmobile!


----------



## Isen (Jul 9, 2009)

AS A JUNIOR DEPUTY OF THE FUN POLICE I SAY GET THIS SHIT OUT OF MY INTERNETS


----------



## pheonix (Jul 9, 2009)

Isen said:


> AS A JUNIOR DEPUTY OF THE FUN POLICE I SAY GET THIS SHIT OUT OF MY INTERNETS



Fuck that. It's too priceless.


----------



## Lukar (Jul 9, 2009)

Isen said:


> AS A JUNIOR DEPUTY OF THE FUN POLICE I SAY GET THIS SHIT OUT OF MY INTERNETS



SHIT, THE POPO FOUND US


----------



## Takun (Jul 9, 2009)

Isen said:


> AS A JUNIOR DEPUTY OF THE FUN POLICE I SAY GET THIS SHIT OUT OF MY INTERNETS



AS A VETERAN INTERNET WHITE KNIGHT I SAY LEAVE THE FURRIES ALONE! O:


----------

